# Another Tow Question



## SDBURTO (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi,
I have a 30 ft Sandpiper TT and am looking to buy a F250. Should I get the long wheel base (158) or will the short wheel base (142) be efficient? I am going to get the Hensley Arrow. Also, I am planning on going with the diesel engine. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 25, 2008)

RE: Another Tow Question



> SDBURTO - 12/25/2008  3:54 PM
> 
> Hi,
> I have a 30 ft Sandpiper TT and am looking to buy a F250. Should I get the long wheel base (158) or will the short wheel base (142) be efficient? I am going to get the Hensley Arrow. Also, I am planning on going with the diesel engine. Thanks for any help.




A 142" wheel base will work fine with a Pivot Point Projection hitch.  By diminishing the distance between the effective pivot point of the trailer and the rear axle of the tow vehicle you do not need as much wheel base for stability.  The ProPride, or the orange hitch, will do that for you.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 25, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

I stll like the long wheelbase for towing but JMO. Where have you been Sean? Still kind of bugs me when you push your own hitch or maybe I'm seeing something wrong and that's JMO. Now if you were a sponser here I would look at it different or maybe you are now as I haven't look to see


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 25, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Well, Sean is back...still selling...on a free site....

From experience, the LONGER the tow vehicle the BETTER!!!  Now a 30' with a 3/4 ton is a good combination and it can be done with a hitch that costs a lot less than Hensley.  Not saying anything is wrong with that hitch, just saying it is not necessary.  Look at the new Reese hitch that combines load leveling and sway control.   Retail is a little over $600.00 and will do the job.  

NOW, If the diesel you are talking about is the 6.0, run like hell.  Look at anything else.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

You guys have me rolling on the floor laughing.  Every single time someone attempts to answer a question you are so afraid of "selling" that you jump all over it.   The last time you did it I received PMs asking me to continue when I could answer a question.

Grandview Trailer Sales - If you really do feel that my post is selling, I wonder how you make it.  I didn't sell one thing in that post.  And, your experience is limited if you believe a LONGER wheel base is better so you really shouldn't be SELLING that idea.

C Nash - I wouldn't sponsor a site that is so AFRAID that someone is going to SELL something.  It's a joke.  Makes the site a bit useless if you ask me.  A person asks a question and gets an answer backed by years of experience and knowledge and you think someone is pushing something.  Or, you can just continue to answer it with LIMITED experience from someone who has never been on a test track to test ANY style of hitch.  Let me tell you, if I was PUSHING, it would be a lot harder.


SDBURTO - A longer wheel base is NOT the best option for you if you are going to tow with a pivot point projection hitch.  Buy what you want to drive when you aren't towing and what makes you happy. Don't listen to the limited viewpoint of others.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Here's a private message I received from a member here...

******	
Hi Sean,

This forum has a few "regulars" that do not think twice about attacking other people. I want to get all the information I can from you and others that actually know what they are talking about. Please do not stop posting because of a couple of idiots.

***********

These are the people I answer questions for.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



Been in business 23 years, this month. I have towed literally thousands of various trailers in those years. I do KNOW that longer tow vehicles are better tow vehicles. You, Sean, won't admit it because you are peddling a hitch that supposedly helps a shorter vehicle tow better. 

If someone want to pay your $2,395.00 or $2,445.00 instead of less than $700.00 for a Reese product, that will do the same thing, they certainly can do just that. By the way, you don't have that hitch on your site, I am not talking about the Strait Line. This guy with a 3/4 ton truck, certainly does not need to either. 

You are trying to "sell" here, because you peddle a product that you sell, in each and every post you make. I have my opinion, and you have yours. We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

I do sell the Reese Strait-Line and IT IS on my site so I'm not sure what you are talking about.  In fact, I offer 100% of the purchase price of the hitch toward the 3P if the customer isn't happy with the performance.  Do you offer to take the hitch back if the trailer sways?   You are arguing about this from your limited perspective of only using a Reese with a LONG wheel base.  While a long wheel base is better with a Reese, that isn't what the OP asked about.  Read the question.  The OP asked about the wheel base WITH a Hensley Arrow.  The long wheel base IS NOT required.



ON EDIT: your "that will do the same thing" comment is very misleading and borderline malpractice.  IT ISN'T even close to doing the same thing unless you are talking about ONLY THE PHYSICAL CONNECTION of the tow vehicle to the trailer.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

I won't argue with you here after this.   Read MY post.  I said I was NOT talking about the Strait Line.  YOU apparently don't know about their new hitch.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

I won't sell their Equalizer knock off.  I have been asked and declined.  I would sell the Equalizer if I were to sell that design.  The friction forces that can be applied can EASILY be overtaken by the sway forces of a 30' travel trailer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

ok if u'r not selling ,, then why is u'r web sight in u'r signature ,, i do rv repairs ,, more than most ,, remodels and custom installs ,, but u don't see my web sight in my sig ,, i enjoy life ,, and comment on here for free ,,, U would not want to do a remodel in a old Grayhound bus ,, and yes due to the economy ,, there are those that are fixing up what they have or can buy cheap ,, but if i do put my websight in my sig ,, I'LL DARN WELL PAY this sight for it ,, JMO
Btw I have been dealing with GTS for a few yr's ,, and if he's wrong ,, it's news to me ,, agian JMO


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Well, now I've heard it all.  A URL in a signature is selling, huh?  Is it any wonder that the RV industry is in the shape it's in with what people "in" the business think is selling?


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 26, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

And, Mr. Repair Man, I never said GTS was wrong.  I said he has a limited perspective and is making a recommendation based on his limited perspective.  When all you have is a hammer, and you've been using it for 23 years this month, everything looks like a nail.


----------



## LEN (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

And when your a nubie with an unproven product(only in your own mind being proven). What is your perspective other than jacking funds into you own pocket.
I'll take 23 years in the buss. helping people and having return customers.

LEN


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Hardly a newbie, Len.  I've sold over 10,000 hitches in my career and tested every hitch on the market.  I'm open to a public debate about the pros and cons of every hitch available in the world.  However, I will not debate with anyone who doesn't understand the engineering and physics of a pivot point projection hitch so discounts it as being the same thing as a conventional hitch.  It's a pointless debate when all the factors aren't understood.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

well all i have to say is ,, if u have a web sight in u'r sig ,, then why not pay for advertising on here ,,, GTS does ,, and  btw how sure are u of the nail ,, it might be rusty ,, and not good at all ,, all we ask here is pay for u'r ads ,, nothing more nothing less ,,, but who am i ,, MR repair man ,,, i won't coment on that ,, it's u'r OP ,, but i will say this ,, when u can fix an rv ,, then i will ,, over look u'r  post ,, btw GTS also repairs all he sells ,, and even some he doesn't JMO


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

I don't comment on repairing RVs.  I leave that up to people who do repair RVs for a living.  I'm not sure how repairing an RV has anything to do with hitch engineering or towing.  I comment on hitch design and towing.  That is what I am an expert in.  Where in the world did you see me commenting on your area of expertise?  I don't pretend to be an expert on repairing RVs like many people pretend that they know about how various hitch designs are all the same.  That is the problem with the entire industry.  We have a bunch of people that pretend they know what they are talking about because they have been "in the business."  The easy days are over.  People want to deal with people who understand what they are talking about. In today's world it takes a COMPLETE understanding of the situation.  And, if I sit by and read what I KNOW to be false being spouted it is my moral obligation to say so.

By the way, I wonder why people say "Jack of all trades, Master of NONE?"


----------



## utmtman (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> Sean Woodruff - 12/26/2008  10:27 PM
> 
> Hardly a newbie, Len.  I've sold over 10,000 hitches in my career and tested every hitch on the market.  I'm open to a public debate about the pros and cons of every hitch available in the world.  However, I will not debate with anyone who doesn't understand the engineering and physics of a pivot point projection hitch so discounts it as being the same thing as a conventional hitch.  It's a pointless debate when all the factors aren't understood.



You claim to have tested every hitch on the market meaning you have been a full time rver traveling across the country up mountain and down valley with each and every one of them.  That I find hard to believe.  Its people like this that mislead the public every day and the biggest reason a lot of companies fail.  They claim they have tried them all.  With comments like this I tend to tell others to avoid what these people are selling like the plague.  Now your product will go on my list and if and when anyone asks about hitchs, your brand will be the one I will warn all others to avoid.  Sorry but I do that about any product where they make the comments like you have made.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Hey guys just ignore Sean and maybe he will go away. It just seems he has been on some other RV forum who like to argue and debate. By the way Sean, I will still take a rusty nail that is proven rather than a shinny one who has no proven history other than his on horn going off. Oh BTW Sean, why not provide the person who sent you the PM. I bet I can guess who it was. SB


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> utmtman - 12/27/2008  10:26 AM
> 
> You claim to have tested every hitch on the market meaning you have been a full time rver traveling across the country up mountain and down valley with each and every one of them.  That I find hard to believe.  Its people like this that mislead the public every day and the biggest reason a lot of companies fail.  They claim they have tried them all.  With comments like this I tend to tell others to avoid what these people are selling like the plague.  Now your product will go on my list and if and when anyone asks about hitchs, your brand will be the one I will warn all others to avoid.  Sorry but I do that about any product where they make the comments like you have made.




No, engineered tests are not performed on public highways.  They are performed on a test track under controlled conditions so that the variables can be consistent during the tests and across all equipment.   

Who will be the one misleading the public talking about something for which you are so ignorant?  I do not mislead the public and never have in all my years in business.  By the way, why don't you use your real name when you assassinate the character of a person.  See my username?  That is my name.   Who are you?  Let's see your real name to back up your words.   You see, when people use their real name they really don't have the balls to make misleading statements and attack the character of other people with slanderous statements like yours above.  Send me your name so that when the next trailer sway accident lawyer calls me to be a witness in a case I can give it to him.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> H2H1 - 12/27/2008  10:47 AM
> 
> Hey guys just ignore Sean and maybe he will go away. It just seems he has been on some other RV forum who like to argue and debate. By the way Sean, I will still take a rusty nail that is proven rather than a shinny one who has no proven history other than his on horn going off. Oh BTW Sean, why not provide the person who sent you the PM. I bet I can guess who it was. SB



I'm not going anywhere. I'll be in this industry long after most of you are gone.  Do some research before you tout your proven product position.  It doesn't hold water.  My product is proven and performs as well as any hitch available in the world.  

Why would I betray the trust of someone sending me a message?  It's clear that he is dead on in his analysis of people on this forum.


----------



## LEN (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

OK  show us all this data if it exits at all. Charts with stress/load data would be nice. Showing tow rig with a direct comparison hitch to hitch. With sway sensors in direct relationship to each hitch. And don't say you can't produce the data because some liability conflict, as direct data is not liable only conclusions are. 
If your going to plug your product being so superior lets see the data.
Oh and where is your engineering degree from and at what level?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Sean, your "debating" on RV forums is really not getting you any good marketing. Just the opposite.

But then your real purpose is just to get your web site name on the forums so Google will give your listing a higher ranking. You probably don't care what is said ... just your ranking for those that search for hitches.

The more you argue with us; the better your ranking. Whada racket!


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> LEN - 12/27/2008  12:57 PM
> 
> OK  show us all this data if it exits at all. Charts with stress/load data would be nice. Showing tow rig with a direct comparison hitch to hitch. With sway sensors in direct relationship to each hitch. And don't say you can't produce the data because some liability conflict, as direct data is not liable only conclusions are.
> If your going to plug your product being so superior lets see the data.
> Oh and where is your engineering degree from and at what level?




I have nothing to prove to you, Len.  I have been proving the performance of a pivot point projection hitch to customers for over 11 years and there are STILL these posts.  That's where this whole thread is completely ridiculous.  I answered a question for a person and all of you think you're the keepers of the knowledge and jump all over me for doing it.  The arrogance demonstrated in an area for which incomplete knowledge is clear is epic.

Oh, and my Bachelor's degree (BSME) is from Lawrence Technological University and my Masters (MBA) is from The University of Michigan.  

You can call me if you'd like to debate my choice of schools.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> TexasClodhopper - 12/27/2008  1:00 PM
> 
> Sean, your "debating" on RV forums is really not getting you any good marketing. Just the opposite.
> 
> ...




I haven't debated the hitch if you read this thread.  I answered the OP and was jumped on for doing so.  I will defend my character when attacked by people that really don't have a clue as to who I am or what I am about.

I'm not looking for good marketing.  AGAIN, all of you are so concerned with someone with a clue posting on this forum that you view it through your "afraid of sales" lens.  

As for your Goolge comment, most forums links are "no-follow" so Google doesn't weight them.  In fact, the URL in my signature isn't even a hyperlink so it definitely is no-follow.  And, there is no anchor text for "hitches" in any of these posts so even if there were follow links Google would not rank the posts for the search term "hitches" and give my site any link juice for that term.  SEO link building in forums is a pointless exercise.  It's much easier to build links in other ways.


----------



## LEN (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

All products have something to prove not just to me but the whole purchasing public for that product.  And since you claim to have so much into product developement or do you.  I must surmise no backup to your data claim. The arrogance is on your part for expecting us to take your product at your word. I would think one in your claimed position, now that it is invited, would jump at the chance to promote your product and prove to us nay-sayers just how good it is. But why you are being jumped on is your signature. And don't give me the crap that your not looking for buss. from that.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> LEN - 12/27/2008  2:57 PM
> 
> All products have something to prove not just to me but the whole purchasing public for that product.  And since you claim to have so much into product developement or do you.  I must surmise no backup to your data claim. The arrogance is on your part for expecting us to take your product at your word. I would think one in your claimed position, now that it is invited, would jump at the chance to promote your product and prove to us nay-sayers just how good it is. But why you are being jumped on is your signature. And don't give me the crap that your not looking for buss. from that.




Len, you are not part of the purchasing public because you post on an RV forum.  Do you even tow a travel trailer?  Are you looking to purchase a hitch?  The product is proven with thousands of customers using the design.  People who do not do their research do not purchase the product and only argue about it from a limited perspective.  Those very same people want a company to bend over backwards for them.  It isn't happening here.  I couldn't care less about what you or the other naysayers think.  I have plenty of customers, and help plenty of people, who do want to know the whole story about towing safely.

As for the business, you give yourself and this forum way too much weight in affecting a business one way or the other.  There are only, at the most, 25 people at any one time even logged in.  There are much better places to "sell" my products if I were looking to do that.  My own forum would be one of them and I don't have to deal with members who don't do their homework.


----------



## LEN (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

As a matter of fact I do tow a trailer. So wrong bud, again your arrogance. And you think this forum is the limit of what we view "not". But buss must be good as you have the time to respond. LOL But I'm retired and have the time. again LOL


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> LEN - 12/27/2008  6:25 PM
> 
> As a matter of fact I do tow a trailer. So wrong bud, again your arrogance. And you think this forum is the limit of what we view "not". But buss must be good as you have the time to respond. LOL But I'm retired and have the time. again LOL




Yes, business is just great.  So much so, I wouldn't sell you a hitch if you wanted to pay me for two.  I'm glad we're both laughing.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



Actually Len, I expect business is pretty bad for $2,500.00 hitches. That is the only problem I have with his hitch and the Hensley. It may be a better hitch, Lord knows it looks impressive, but the same end result can be achieved without spending so much money. 

He does not think I know what I am talking about, but I do know the Hensley. I said earlier that I had been in business 23 years. That is true as far as selling trailers, but I have been installing hitches since 1974. That would be 34 years of hitch work. I was not going to respond again here, but he asked if I offer money back if the trailer sways. I actually don't have that problem, because the hitches we sell do their job. My customers don't have to spend thousands either. 

Also, look back to my first post here and you will read that I said there was nothing wrong with the Hensley. I just said it was not necessary, and I was talking about the poster with a 3/4 ton truck with a 30' trailer. If anyone knows hitches like he claims, he will KNOW that longer wheelbase tow vehicles are best. I really don't understand why he won't agree to just that one fact. I do believe he was on the debate team in school.

I am also done here, no matter what he says. I won't give him anymore satisfaction.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Mr. Hurt,

Business isn't bad at all.  I have sold twice as many hitches this year as I planned to sell.  Why in the world would you expect it to be bad?  Maybe that's a reflection of your business but it certainly isn't mine. 

Like I said before, if you believe that a pivot point projection hitch does the same thing as the conventional hitches you sell, you do not understand the way they work.  With that logic, a 5th wheel hitch does the same thing.

Again, with your knowledge of installing the hitches you sell, you say a longer wheelbase is better.  The OP said he was going to buy a Hensley so your claim of a longer wheelbase being better IS NOT accurate when he buys a pivot point projection hitch.

A hitch that allows pivoting at the hitch ball, with the trailer sway forces acting on the lever arm between the hitch ball and the rear axle of the trailer, does require a longer wheelbase to offset the forces applied by the trailer because the steering torque is multiplied by that lever arm.  However, THAT IS NOT THE HITCH the OP said he was going to use.

I'm not sure I can be more clear.   

I notice you are a SunnyBrook dealer.  You might want to ask Elvie if denying the stability of a pivot point projection hitch cost him anything in the Barnett case.  There is also a dealership in Texas and a hitch company from CA that pitched into that settlement.  You may save yourself some heartache in the future.

ON EDIT: Here's a link for you.  Telling half the story to customers can result in a very serious situation. 
http://www.newsomelaw.com/our-firm/notable-cases/trailer-sway/


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Ok one last post and i'm done ,, u say u test the hitches in a controlled enviroment ,, ok ,, but do u own a rv u'r self ,, and if so how many back wood no road at all places have u been to ????? Alot on here know what does and does not work ,, they use what they have every day ,, and yr round ,, they know what works ,, and they don't need a big print out of what works on a test track ,, u need to test u'r products in the real world ,,, and i do install hitches also ,, goose necks ,, hidaway's ,, and reciever types ,, i use what i know works ,, and from people i know use them ,,, as do i use what works in the repair end of it ,, it don't always take the biggest baddest part to make a repair ,, some can be done without any parts at all ,, it's called ,, ADAPT AND OVERCOME
OK JMO ,, and i'm done ,, on this subject ...


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Yes, 730, I own and use a travel trailer.  I have also owned a dealership.  I'm not sure why that is relevant to a wheelbase question.

I understand that people use what works for them.  If you read back through this thread I never had a problem with that.  I answered the OP with a fact and I was attacked by people without any provocation on my part.  Then the attacks turned personal with attacking my character.  All of these attacks were from people with a limited perspective.  That limited perspective is then defended as being correct with more personal attacks on my character.  Look around the internet and you'll see that I always use my own name and I don't normally respond to such nonsense from people with such limits.  The only reason I am doing so here is I am bored out of my mind over these holidays.  I gave my employees the 24th through the 1st off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

well i am not arguing the hitches ,, but the fact that u have a web sight in u'r sig ,, and in u'r profile ,, all i am trying as others are ,,, pay for advertising ,, u'll get alot better positive feedback from alot on here if u do ,, but one of the mods is on now ,, so i feel this whole thread ,, to a point wil get deleted ...
 btw i gave mine employees off thru the 5th with pay    :approve:
Also ,, why are u hiding ,, u have set u'r logon to show u'r not online ,,, but u just posted ,, about 5 mins ago


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> 730 - 12/27/2008  8:06 PM
> 
> well i am not arguing the hitches ,, but the fact that u have a web sight in u'r sig ,, and in u'r profile ,, all i am trying as others are ,,, pay for advertising ,, u'll get alot better positive feedback from alot on here if u do ,, but one of the mods is on now ,, so i feel this whole thread ,, to a point wil get deleted ...
> btw i gave mine employees off thru the 5th with pay    :approve:
> Also ,, why are u hiding ,, u have set u'r logon to show u'r not online ,,, but u just posted ,, about 5 mins ago




I didn't realize I was hiding.  When I leave the site it logs me off.  What would be the motivation to hide?

I understand your point about the advertising but a URL is not advertising.  With the attitude of the people in this thread toward someone "selling" them something I'm surprised they can get any advertisers here.  In fact, thanks for the muse.  You just gave me an idea for my next column in RV Pro magazine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

I have one more ??? for u ,, din't u come around here about 5 or 6 months ago ,, doing the same thing ,, and also u "said" u contacted the mods ,, on paying for ads on here ???? What happened ,, did they not let u pay or what ???


----------



## C Nash (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Sean, the only problem I have is the co. and ph number listed in your signature. The Hensley is a good hitch but very expensive.  Take the co and ph num out and you will find you are welcome here. I'm sure you have tons of info to share. Why did you list your forum? Do you want us all there arguing? As you see I have my name and location listed so no hiding here and those here are not hiding because they do not list their name.  That's their option. I have towed for 50 years and never owned a Hensley and never had any problems. The best tow vehicles to me are long wheel base vehicles but yes the hensley probably would be great on a short wheel base. Again I ask why will you not remove your co and ph number or sponser RVUSA?


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> 730 - 12/27/2008  9:12 PM
> 
> I have one more ??? for u ,, din't u come around here about 5 or 6 months ago ,, doing the same thing ,, and also u "said" u contacted the mods ,, on paying for ads on here ???? What happened ,, did they not let u pay or what ???




Good memory.  Actually it was last January.  I did contact the mods and decided advertising here wasn't a good value due to the very attitudes that have been demonstrated in this thread.  Why in the world would I pay money to advertise to people that find it acceptable to attack the character of someone they don't even know?  That wouldn't be a very wise investment of my advertising dollars now would it?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Oh well, I said I would not answer no more to this post not talking about the original poster but guess it time for all to hit the ignore button. :laugh: Then the one poster that likes him can buy his hitch. BYe and not buy Sean :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

Oh, one last thing Sean there are 9563 registered users here on RVUSA plus huge numbers of vistors.  Think that would be reason enough to pay for ads.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 27, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> C Nash - 12/27/2008  9:59 PM
> 
> Oh, one last thing Sean there are 9563 registered users here on RVUSA plus huge numbers of vistors.  Think that would be reason enough to pay for ads.




Nope.  2500 visitors a day, according to Google, and so much negative attitude toward someone trying to offer help on a subject doesn't warrant the cost.  The site doesn't even rank on the first page of Google for any major keywords for my business.

9563 registered users, even if every single one of them were a prospect for my product (which they clearly are not), is a drop in the bucket when compared to the overall market.  As I said earlier, there are some here I wouldn't even do business with if they offered twice the money.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question

well that's u'r opinion ,, and if u did pay for advertising ,, u would have not got all the grief ,,, all of us on here ,, do not like a sales person that is looking for a free ride ,, i for one do rv also ,, in a MH ,, but that is beside the point ,, if u'r bussiness is doing so good ,, what is a little ad money ,,, others do it ,, but BTW it's not posted on this area of the forums ,, it's in the main section ,, where all can see it ,, as for google ,, do u know that,, that is the first place that all hackers come to ,, to get a back door into a persons puter ,, now if u want to debate about that ,, then go ahead ,,, oops forgot u'r in the hitch sales not puter business ,,, sorry ,,, btw u ever done DOS programing ,, u know before click and drag stuff ,, hell even before windows ,, ok enough said ,, but still wondering why no paid ad's ,,   one more thing u want negative,, go to rvnet ,, now there is negative ,, no matter what u post ,, u get a smart ass in every thread  :approve:


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 28, 2008)

Re: Another Tow Question



> 730 - 12/28/2008  12:53 AM
> 
> well that's u'r opinion ,, and if u did pay for advertising ,, u would have not got all the grief ,,, all of us on here ,, do not like a sales person that is looking for a free ride ,, i for one do rv also ,, in a MH ,, but that is beside the point ,, if u'r bussiness is doing so good ,, what is a little ad money ,,, others do it ,, but BTW it's not posted on this area of the forums ,, it's in the main section ,, where all can see it ,, as for google ,, do u know that,, that is the first place that all hackers come to ,, to get a back door into a persons puter ,, now if u want to debate about that ,, then go ahead ,,, oops forgot u'r in the hitch sales not puter business ,,, sorry ,,, btw u ever done DOS programing ,, u know before click and drag stuff ,, hell even before windows ,, ok enough said ,, but still wondering why no paid ad's ,,   one more thing u want negative,, go to rvnet ,, now there is negative ,, no matter what u post ,, u get a smart ass in every thread  :approve:



:question:  :question:  :question:


----------

